# Game 26: Heat @ Magic (2/8 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, February 8, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st of 6 on the road. All in an 8 day span, that ends with a back to back to back.

I'll be interested to see who the 1st center off the bench is. Pitt or Curry? Gonna need all the fouls in this one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No 'Rio tonight. Left hand injury. Let the Norris Cole Era begin!

Beat you, W2B. 

EDIT: Actually, should be interesting to see if Spo goes with Cole as the starter. I think he does and Miller comes off the bench for NoNo. What would the alternative be? Starting Miller? Don't see that happening because they wouldn't want to start a non-PG on a PG, even if its not quite an elite one in Nelson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just letting you build up that confidence 

Cole's time to shine. Hopefully he can shoot better than he did last night. We'll see a lot of the big lineup tonight then. Still interested to see which big (Pitt,Curry) gets the call first. I'm guessing Pitt.

Dreding seeing UD and Bosh in when Baby and Dwight are in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Figured it was too good to be true...

Has Baby been taken out of time out?

Regarding Pitt vs. Curry, I've seen no rhyme, reason, pattern, or logic to when Pitt gets the call vs. Curry, so even if I predicted it correctly (hmmmm...Curry!) I'd consider it luck.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No Rio? Damn. There goes our floor spacing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And Norris will start. Should be...interesting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Chalmers injured his finger at the end of the third quarter against the Cavs. He said he thinks it got caught in a jersey.


Chalmers getting his Miller on. Maybe they should play shirtless.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole Train time. Well, should be fun at the very least.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Figured it was too good to be true...
> 
> Has Baby been taken out of time out?


Yeah, he played in their last game and played pretty well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Baby always plays well against us. Im thinking of adding him to the official Heat Killer's list, if he isn't already on it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm looking at this 6 game road trip, and I feel pretty confident, apart from those damn Bucks. In the middle of the back to back to back. Who knows what team will show up.

Time for NoCo to step up and push for that starters place. Doubt he's going to get it, at least not this year, but him playing well today can only force Mario to play better.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario has been very very good this season actually. He has impressed me. His shooting has got so much more consistent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

About the back end of this trip. We'll be on the 3rd night of that back to back to back in Indy, who will be playing on two days rest. So that'll be real tough as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow that sucks! @ Indy too...ugh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ugly start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work lads. Way to be switched on.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Mario has been very very good this season actually. He has impressed me. His shooting has got so much more consistent.


Yep. I can see where my post could be misunderstood, I've been very impressed by him, especially how automatic he's been on the catch and shoot 3s. What I meant was, even more pressure from NoCo in starter minutes can only be a good thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great move by Lebron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick up and under from LeBron to dodge Dwight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice fastbreak, outlet from Cole then LeBron to Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ryan Anderson is 'that guy'


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a shit call. That was Anderson pushing off.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor call on Joel there. :nonono: 

Great hustle though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bron's midrange J is so sweet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris what the hell


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole is so fast. Cole's feet are actually faster than his brain synapses.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting murdered on the glass right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jameer is such garbage. Earlier on a 3 on 1 he gets his team a long three that they miss (but Howard puts it back) now on a breakaway he gets his shot partially blocked by Joel (but his team puts it back).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I can tell this is gonna be a long game....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pitt 1st big off the bench.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That terrible call against Joel earlier comes back to bite us as he gets his 2nd.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pittman in. Curry on Dwight would be laughable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was wrong. Its Pitt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who didnt see that JRich 3 coming


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who could've guessed we'd be killed by 3's....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can someone with better bball knowledge than myself explain why the whole entire team needs to suck in off the perimeter when an opposing big has the ball? You're giving up a sure 3 most of the time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is trying to avoid Dwight at the rim instead of just driving straight through his chest to at least get a call. 

He is getting to the rim at will. Just needs to finish or try drawing fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man we're getting no calls


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No Rio? We really need his 3 point shooting this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This would have been a good T-Harris game with Rio out. He has the length to recover on their shooters but I suppose it would be pretty crazy to give him minutes ahead of Shane who has the big contract.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio is out, yeah.

Mike Miller where art thou.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Pitt


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow. If Dwight is getting THAT call tonight then we have no chance. Late, stupid whistle.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Late call


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pitt looks...thinnish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good foul by Pitt


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank god for LeBron. 

Nice big foul from Pitt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****in Battier


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwight has 9 rebounds in the 1st. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 open 3's by Battier and Miller and two misses :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shane and Miller brick back-to-back, open, corner 3s. At least Miller fired sans hesitation, you could see Battier thinking it over prior to his hoist.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This smells of a blowout.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Finally. Battier for 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier hit a 3. Shocked!

26-18 after 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Shane


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice steal at the end by Shane too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Batty-boy 3!!!

Howard on track for 40 rebounds...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worst 1st quarter of the season IMO


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Worst 1st quarter of the season IMO


NoCo not making a strong case.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey, it's JWill. '06 hero.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awesome, more corner threes.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jason Willllliams.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 333


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Your announcer saying "Kaboom" after every 3 is so annoying.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Magic are just gonna kill us tonight. That was some good D and Reddick drills a tough 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess we had to expect this, with all the open outside shots we've been giving up this season. Magic live off those and are killing us from deep.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Your announcer saying "Kaboom" after every 3 is so annoying.


He has also taken to calling three point range "Kaboom Town." :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're screwed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh getting owned by Ryan Anderson is dissapointing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> He has also taken to calling three point range "Kaboom Town." :laugh:


:laugh:

The Lakers announcer calls it "fresh snow" when our guys hit a 3-pointer. :whatever:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

U's busted J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game needs more Lebron. Come on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** this


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man i hate Orlando's game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are just not missing. Wow.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need Dwyane or LeBron or Bosh to have a huge night, if we're gonna beat these 3s. Or all 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Gonna be one of those games eh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice transition decision by Norris.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bron2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here's hoping they go cold.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> :laugh:
> 
> The Lakers announcer calls it "fresh snow" when our guys hit a 3-pointer. :whatever:


I miss Joel. I know some of you guys said he was too critical and were happy when he left but I think Stu this year has been incredibly critical without Joel there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We need to play Lebron exclusively at the 4 tonight whenever Anderson is in. He's the only one athletic enough to run out and contest his shot. UD and Bosh both get sucked into the paint and cant get back out in time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole 333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know people were comparing Cole to Tony Parker earlier but it's nice to see Cole is already developing a three point shot which Parker never did.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

There we go, LEGGO HEAT


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn that was a HUGE rebound from Cole. Nice run going on here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lawbrawn


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade drops the hammer.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

51 Orlando points with 4 minutes left in the half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow we are scoring really easily


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anderson is Bill Walkering us. Or is it Millsaping?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding and 3's are killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamnison scoring 20 in the 1st half last night should have been a sign I guess..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WADE big dunk.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These guys should be up 20+ but they're such pussies and play such matador defense. None of them step in and seal off our drives.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WADE big block on Dwight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade nice drive for the layup. He's hot right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Rebounding and 3's are killing us.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ryan Anderson has 24pts.

Its not half time yet.

WTF.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I got it. If they win he Millsaped us and if they lose he Walkered.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is just picking this pathetic defense apart. If only they didn't hit so many threes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I got it. If they win he Millsaped us and if they lose he Walkered.


New one now. He is Jamisoning us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't think off the top of my head of a worse defense we've played against.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Battier.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn Wade with 20.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade on FIRE


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Boom. D-Wade. 9-9FG in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL Dwight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ridiculous quarter for Wade.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bron misses both. :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn - shame Lebron couldnt hit the freebies.

Atleast we're back in this thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Lebron..

53-50 at the half

If we keep them off the 3pt line, we'd be ok in this one.

Anderson's open shots decreased right when Lebron was put on him. He scored from the line and had an open 3 in transition.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

On the ORL D, total opposite of Cleveland last night, W2B.

I thought Dwyane would for sure hit that 3...until it left his hand.

Also thought LeBron would hit one of those FTs. 

Nice comeback, though. Looked really ugly there for a moment. Hopefully we don't go back to the bad habits we saw earlier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh might be playing himself out of an All-Star spot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also - THAT was the Shane Battier we paid for. Much better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> I miss Joel. I know some of you guys said he was too critical and were happy when he left but I think Stu this year has been incredibly critical without Joel there.


I'd love Joel back if it meant getting rid of Billy Mac.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shane's D was amazing in that quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Come on Lebron..
> 
> 53-50 at the half
> 
> ...


And he shouldn't have even scored from the line after we gave up that pathetic offensive rebound following the Dwight stop.

Was it you that suggested putting LeBron on Anderson for the balance? Good plan, if so.

That jumpshooting barrage of theirs was unreal.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Bosh might be playing himself out of an All-Star spot.


Too late. They submitted yesterday. 



ßen said:


> Shane's D was amazing in that quarter.





Wade County said:


> Also - THAT was the Shane Battier we paid for. Much better.


:yes:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I didn't know Battier and Boozer were together at Duke...

But, its hard to believe I paid less attention to college ball back then than I do now, which is still very little.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Chris..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Cole


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice move from Cole, high floater over Dwight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NoCo is so quick. That looked too easy for him to get to the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole Train


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Dwight, hitting freebies


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:laugh: What an exaggeration from LeBron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a slump Bosh is in


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn Chris. Sweet move to get open, but gotta hit that. Start driving.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh u r killing me


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pretty interesting stats I just looked up. Wade is the career leader among guards in NBA history in blocks per game. He's #1 and the only one with 1.0 block per game. He's #9 in total blocks with about half the games played of the people ahead of him. He's averaging 1.4 blocks per game this year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sickest charge drawn by Joel. He's playing his ass off this quarter (help him out a little Bosh).


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Good charge drawn from Joel.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This just has one of those annoying losses written all over it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Finally, Bosh. Get going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant quite peg them back enough. Even when we play good D, we cant get the board.

Bosh is killing us right now. Find your J, Chris.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is making me miss Mario. We'd probably be tied at least with the open looks he'd drill.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've gone retardo again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need another run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I said less retard, not more. Take UD back out.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This offense is disgusting. We've hit 3 shots in the 3rd quarter. 8 minutes gone.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Magic are making their shots so the Heat's terrible half court game is getting exposed again. When we went on that run they were bricking everything and Wade was getting easy points in transition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3-14 shooting for the quarter...

Lebron is settling and his J isnt going in tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aaaand we're back out to 11. **** this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That lineup last a whole 1 sequence lol.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Calm down we're gonna win, Virgin power is with us tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

13pt game. What is going on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This 3rd quarter...wow...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller's hand is hurt. Every Heat fan is worrying right now...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ok i may have lied.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is playing like shit tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

holy shit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt cant even dunk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

oh ****, now Bron's ankle. 

No he's fine. Phew.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Shane. FINALLY


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Why are we leaving them this open?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Duhon. Jesus H Christ.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron, twist ankle? Tighten shoelaces.

This lineup is a joke. Wade and/or Bosh should be in there closing this quarter. WTF is Spo thinking. LeBron obviously is struggling.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Big Pitt offensive rebound and slam. He should get Eddy's minutes every night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice follow Dex.

Really surprised we havent seen Curry tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hate to break it to you guys but Pittman won't be on this team next year. He's getting cut because he sucks.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron u ass monkey


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron is so off. :nonono: 

Why wasn't Wade in to finish the quarter? Really annoying loss if we keep this up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a god awful quarter.

Lebron and Bosh dont have it going tonight, and neither does anyone not named Dwyane Wade.

Cant defend, cant score


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron was just awful in that quarter. Pretty much everyone was though.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Nice follow Dex.
> 
> Really surprised we havent seen Curry tonight.


You can't put Curry in unless it's when Dwight is on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thought Bosh set the pathetic tone early on in that quarter with easy miss after easy miss.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Thought Bosh set the pathetic tone early on in that quarter with easy miss after easy miss.


That play where Joel forced Dwight into the airball but Bosh didn't box out Anderson was the watershed moment.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shot clock violation to start of the 4th. This is gonna be hard to watch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML. 24 second to start to the 4th.

RETARDS


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can we not put James Jones in? LeBron had a knack for finding him open early in the season, and we need as many 3s as possible.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This might be the worst I've seen them play all year


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh so hesitant, what happened man?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice runner by Norris


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice brick early in the shotclock UD.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey at least UD finished around the rim


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate UD right now


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

As much as I love Cole, I'm not sure I've ever seen someone who airballs as much as him. It seems to be 2 or 3 a game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

People really think a five man unit with Miller, Haslem, and Bosh at center is going to win a title? Ha!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This was just never a game for 2 bigs. Lebron or Battier needed to play the 4 all game long. If they want to force feed Davis then let them. And running would have been much easier to do in that situation as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do we miss Rio this much? Wow we sucked so bad tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This ship be sinking. It was over the moment they started having player coach meetings and talks about a rift between coaches and players.

Wade and Bron want to run the asylum and handpick the lineups. What a joke. Win a title then you can decide what 5 man unit should be on the floor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ has been terrible tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron took about 20 seconds to pick up that ball, pretty much says what you need to know about the Heat's interest in this game tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Battier. Hopefully the positive in this outcome is Battier getting back on track.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

13pt game. There's time, but im pretty sure we're done here.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We need Mr 4th quarter right now. Come on Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe Wade can win this entirely by himself or something


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> We need Mr 4th quarter right now. Come on Dwyane


cha ching and 1 called it


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade and1. Very low chance, but I hope we actually make a run at coming back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and 1. He's been terrific.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade dunk. He's getting to the rim so easily. Shame we're giving up this 3s.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Reddick shuts the door. Fitting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was a sweet drive by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice drive from Bosh. Keep driving...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to draw fouls and get the clock stopping.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Another meaningless game that we might actually win (because the opponent is terrible) and help cover up all the flaws and warts of this team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mr. 4th Quarter, Chris Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Jameer. Kidding me...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

****in bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is another one of those games where Chris can just not hold anything.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Really you cant hold on to that one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh wtf is that shit


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem tips the rebound out of Bosh's hand. Great job jackass.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jameer. Dagger.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course it ensd with a 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's the game in a nutshell. Redick missed 2 wide open 3's, we cant grab the rebound and then Jameer hits another 3 to seal this game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol, pack it in


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If Jameer's wasn't a dagger, there you go, J-Rich.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They wont miss.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

pathetic


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol, our 3's brick brick brick.

their 3's cash cash cash.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wait, apart from those 2 free throws, LeBron hasn't had a single point in this half?

I can only imagine the score if D-Wade wasn't hot in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They pretty much took this game off, whatever. Wake me up when they decide to actually rotate out to shooters and run plays on offense.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I wish we had a gritty emotional player. Bosh and Bron in particular just don't seem to care whatsoever.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jameer boarding over Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, the Magic even get us off a back-to-back. We loosened our selves up this time!

Why did Dwyane take 2 shots to LeBron's 7 in the 3rd? Just stupid basketball, and LeBron was taking dumb shots instead.

Should've turned this game off a long time ago. I was remotely excited about this one thinking we finally had an opponent we'd play hard against. Rio being out hurts, but not this much. Abysmal effort, coupled with the Magic being impossibly hot. Sad to lose to a team who's best player wants to GTFO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ nonchalantly hits a 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ still cashing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Look at that, James Jones comes in. James Jones hits a 3.

Why don't we play him again?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The 3rd killed us. That, and we cant rebound or defend the 3pt line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magic went all New York Knicks on us. We really need to tighten those close outs...all year its been happening.

I feel like there haven't been many games this season where i've come away feeling really happy. A lot of frustration and poor play, we're really limping over the line a lot of the time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've never felt worse about this team. This team is fool's gold. The Cavs and Raptors games were one possession games late until we pulled away. We don't look good even against bad teams.

Guys look dead on the bench. Nobody is celebrating after shots anymore. The title has never looked farther.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11 pint 3rd quarter. How a team with Lebron, Wade and Bosh cant score more than 11 in a quarter amazes me. Its usually the 4th that does us in, tonight it was that awful 3rd with Wade and Lebron settling, and Bosh just missing everything.

Our 3pt defense has been atrocious all season so no surprise the Magic destroyed us from out there. I understand that the change in D this season, is to blitz pick and rolls and force errant passes over the double team, that we can steal and run, but on nights like this, it just kills us. Time after time, our weakside defender was left with two guys to guard and it also forced our big to run out to cover the corner 3, which then in turn, messed up our boxing out.

Lebron shot horribly tonight. Just never got in a rhythm. And Bosh was just awful until the mini 4th quarter run he went on.

Beginning to lose hope that the big 3 will all get on track together.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team went down when Wade came back and he and LeBron started excluding Bosh from the offense. Bosh has checked out. Then there's a mysterious player mutiny in Philly and Haslem and Miller, two guys who have been dribbling balls off their shoes and throwing shots into defenders' hands all season, are mutineed into increased roles. They're more concerned with their minutes and glory of not being on the bench than winning. Gladness was always cheering, even the TNT guys noticed him for it, gets cut. The air stinks around this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, and Spo's robotic sub patterns killed us tonight. Wade went to the bench with 4:41 to play in the 3rd with the Magic up 5. Magic go on a 12-0 run and Spo still kept Wade on the bench the rest of the quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> I've never felt worse about this team. This team is fool's gold. The Cavs and Raptors games were one possession games late until we pulled away. We don't look good even against bad teams.
> 
> Guys look dead on the bench. Nobody is celebrating after shots anymore. The title has never looked farther.


Relax this team smoked all the bad teams and lost to the good ones in the regular season last year. Literally crying after games. Then the playoffs started and they romped their way to the finals before reaching the nadir against Dallas. They know the regular season means jack shit and have been playing like it all year. I'm confident they will pick it up at some point and go on an impressive win streak, but these are the dog days of the season for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> This team went down when Wade came back and he and LeBron started excluding Bosh from the offense. Bosh has checked out.


At times they definitely do freeze him out. But Bosh deserves a ton of blame for his play of late. He's missed a ton of open looks. Started against the Knicks when he had open shot after open shot and missed almost all of them and he hsnt been in a rhythm since.

They seem to also go into stretches where they get him the ball in motion and he does good, then for some reason go away from it for a stretch of games.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Relax this team smoked all the bad teams and lost to the good ones in the regular season last year. Literally crying after games. Then the playoffs started and they romped their way to the finals before reaching the nadir against Dallas. They know the regular season means jack shit and have been playing like it all year. I'm confident they will pick it up at some point and go on an impressive win streak, but these are the dog days of the season for them.


We're not smoking anybody this year. We need last second shots to beat the Bobcats and we have to steal come from behind wins against Detroit. We're not the team from last year, and I suspect Bosh has checked out. Last year he proved he was the biggest factor in whether we looked great or just good. This year we look like dog shit and that leads me to believe he isn't happy anymore.

It's clear as day how he was playing before Wade came back and how he has been playing since. Last year I believed he didn't care about touches but this year he looks like he's not going along with it anymore.



Wade2Bosh said:


> At times they definitely do freeze him out. But Bosh deserves a ton of blame for his play of late. He's missed a ton of open looks. Started against the Knicks when he had open shot after open shot and missed almost all of them and he hsnt been in a rhythm since.
> 
> They seem to also go into stretches where they get him the ball in motion and he does good, then for some reason go away from it for a stretch of games. But that's more on the play calling than it is on Wade and Lebron.


I don't make any excuses for him. I almost can't stand him most of the time. I just think his poor play is a symptom of the hero ball and ball hogging of our two stars. Last year I didn't think Bosh cared but this year he got a taste of his old Toronto days and then it got yanked from him when Wade came back. He's back on his old habit and not ready to kick it.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

#yep


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You aren't focusing enough on defense. That's where we truly look like dog shit, aside from one or two decent stretches a game. It's really obvious the urgency just isn't there for 48 minutes. Bad teams are staying close because it's just a layup line (or open threes) for them half the time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It didnt really apply tonight, but that damn no 3 rule that Wade and Lebron implemented has really hurt this team. They look really awkward shooting the 3 now. No rhythm at all on them. Now its in their head too. They arent good 3pt shooters, but they are rhythm 3pt shooters and when they got on a run, they both could make 2 or 3 in a row, blow a game open or get us back in a game.

I have no idea why or who got this rule in their heads either. Their 3's in the Bulls series and the Boston series were huge reasons why we won. Especially those 2 close out games.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team is just bad. If it wasn't a lockout year and fatigue wasn't a possible cause I would be 100% confident to say right now that we wouldn't even beat Chicago. With this crazy schedule I can't tell if they're actually this bad or if it's energy. I suspect that they're actually this bad.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Bosh 4 Dwight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blue said:


> Bosh 4 Dwight


As lopsided a trade as that would be, its probably close to as good as Orlando will probably get for Dwight, if they get anything at all.

How are Magic fans feeling about Dwight's demands? They treating him with kid gloves or is there an underlying hatred building for him?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We got Bucked...but in a Knicksy kinda way.

All that LeBron praising I've been seeing made me nervous, as he seems to fall on his face after those deluges. 

Regarding Bosh, I do think it has at least as much to do with his poor play as it does him being frozen out. I think the Big 2 could look for him more, but he most often hasn't proven he can be trusted to score early in games, and then later on when they do look for him. I understand him being cold during the meat of a game because he's getting fewer touches, but he knows what the deal is and that he needs to make his case early on. In fact, I recall a recent time when he was by himself on the floor for a decent stretch and got up one FG, at most. He's just not aggressive when he needs to be, and often turns it over when he is aggressive. 



ßen said:


> I wish we had a gritty emotional player. Bosh and Bron in particular just don't seem to care whatsoever.


Thank you. I can't stand their "too cool" we'll get it on the next possession attitude, at least from LeBron. Bosh seems to just not have man qualities. And he really just sucks sometimes. I know his role is awkward, but I can't think of a Heat player in history who's had such violent swings in performance.



PoetLaureate said:


> They pretty much took this game off, whatever. Wake me up when they decide to actually rotate out to shooters and run plays on offense.


The offense went from efficient to disgusting in the 3rd. They were going on a run and LeBron throws a lazy bounce pass to UD that gets picked off, coupled with a few other lowly turnovers. Not much to say here but awful effort combined with a hot team.



BlackNRed said:


> Calm down we're gonna win, Virgin power is with us tonight.


?

I think we lose every time you say we're gonna win...lol.



Adam said:


> Hate to break it to you guys but Pittman won't be on this team next year. He's getting cut because he sucks.


Should've gone Whiteside. He at least has that DeAndre Jordan, McGee, Chandler, upside...and can hit face-up Js.



> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Two teams have taken more than 40 3s in a game this season. Knicks and Magic. Both vs. Miami.
> 
> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Magic attempted a team record 42 three-point attempts. Was 17 of 42.


The three-point-line turns our opponents into kids in a candy shop. Gotta adjust, Spo.



ßen said:


> Can we not put James Jones in? LeBron had a knack for finding him open early in the season, and we need as many 3s as possible.


And he bombs a pretty difficult 3 as soon as his junk minutes begin.



Wade County said:


> I hate UD right now


He missed a lot of J's that were pretty dumb takes, especially considering we really needed a basket at those moments.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Our 3pt defense has been atrocious all season so no surprise the Magic destroyed us from out there. I understand that the change in D this season, is to blitz pick and rolls and force errant passes over the double team, that we can steal and run, but on nights like this, it just kills us. Time after time, our weakside defender was left with two guys to guard and it also forced our big to run out to cover the corner 3, which then in turn, messed up our boxing out.


This. Its been especially bothering me the last few games that we seem to double every possession, no matter who the opposing player is and who is guarding them. I don't understand this. How many times does the man left open have to get an easy shot under the basket or uncontested three. Its dumb basketball. I understand we're theoretically great at closing out with our speed, but I think Spo is asking too much recovery-wise. It looks quite ugly and makes the opponent's job exceptionally easy, and then if we do cover them later on they have more confidence than the Globetrotters vs. the Washington Generals and hit contested shots. I'm really tired of our defensive schemes.




Adam said:


> This team went down when Wade came back and he and LeBron started excluding Bosh from the offense. Bosh has checked out. Then there's a mysterious player mutiny in Philly and Haslem and Miller, two guys who have been dribbling balls off their shoes and throwing shots into defenders' hands all season, are mutineed into increased roles. They're more concerned with their minutes and glory of not being on the bench than winning. Gladness was always cheering, even the TNT guys noticed him for it, gets cut. The air stinks around this team.


I dont know if the "mutiny" played a part in UD getting more time. He was already getting starter minutes.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Oh, and Spo's robotic sub patterns killed us tonight. Wade went to the bench with 4:41 to play in the 3rd with the Magic up 5. Magic go on a 12-0 run and Spo still kept Wade on the bench the rest of the quarter.


Exactly. Said this time and time again, but the guy needs to learn to adjust.



Wade2Bosh said:


> It didnt really apply tonight, but that damn no 3 rule that Wade and Lebron implemented has really hurt this team. They look really awkward shooting the 3 now. No rhythm at all on them. Now its in their head too. They arent good 3pt shooters, but they are rhythm 3pt shooters and when they got on a run, they both could make 2 or 3 in a row, blow a game open or get us back in a game.
> 
> I have no idea why or who got this rule in their heads either. Their 3's in the Bulls series and the Boston series were huge reasons why we won. Especially those 2 close out games.


Yup, now whenever they shoot 3's you can tell they view it as a "special occasion" type of shot, and its in their head when they shoot it. Neither looks even close to in rhythm when they choose to let one go now. LeBron looked like he was going to let it back in his game, and subsequently went back to avoiding it like syphilis. He passed up a couple that would've been solid takes, tonight.

I may be wrong on this one, SunSports, but was it really a proud moment in black history when the US sent out all black infantry to battle Native Americans in 1866? A couple things wrong with that in my opinion.

LOL @ Ira, going back-to-back with the tough questions to LeBron. 1st regarding the Perkins babble, second about Bird's comments. SS cut off Ira before we heard LeBron's response to the second, but his to the first was perfect. Funny, on PTI Wilbon and Kornheiser both basically backed Perkins, of course, and one (Wilbon, I believe) said if LeBron was asked about it he would apologize to Perkins saying he never meant to hurt him. Maybe LeBron heard this, but while he did say he never "called him out," he also said he'd never apologize for anything having to do with reaching out to fans in such fashion. Stupid issue, but thought it was funny, especially with Ira leading the charge considering how often he seems to try to stay away from peripheral issues.

Just a thought, if we went back to a 3-point-line-less game, would the Heat dominate everything? Or would the lack of floor spacing hurt their drives?

I agree about this team being fool's gold. Even when we were 8-0 I saw weaknesses all over, and there were very few games I was happy with. It seems like if we're not getting easy transition buckets our O is horrible, and the D has been dogshit pretty much all year, save for when they want to give effort. Analysts everywhere crowned this team one game into the season, and I think it got to their head real quick.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> As lopsided a trade as that would be, its probably close to as good as Orlando will probably get for Dwight, if they get anything at all.
> 
> How are Magic fans feeling about Dwight's demands? They treating him with kid gloves or is there an underlying hatred building for him?


kid gloves


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I blame Eddy Curry.


----------

